# 7 week old hedgie diet?



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be adopting my hedgehog in a little over 50 days, but I'm already preparing myself like crazy.
I'll be getting my boy from Kym at Kymwana Tiggy Winkles in Washington. She has her herd on a diet consisting of:
Purina One Salmon & Tuna
Purina One Chicken & Rice
Natural Balance Original Ultra Reduced Calorie Formula
Nature's Variety Chicken(Grain Free)

I know that I need to integrate this diet into his diet if I decide I'll feed him something new, but I keep seeing that babies should be on kitten/wet food diets, but no where on her site am I finding that she has the babies on something else. Her site is http://www.angelfire.com/blog/kymwanash ... site1.html if someone wants to prove me wrong and try to find something. I know I can email her, but I just wanted to ask if it's not necessary that hoglets eat kitten mixtures or wet foods or if she's just not posting what she feeds the babies?
Thanks for your help! I'm new and have been posting like crazy, hopefully not annoying anyone...I want to be ready


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She most likely weans her babies onto the same food as the adults, just maybe crushed up into smaller pieces, or they might have been weaned onto Royal Canin Babycat or a similar kitten food. Young hedgies definitely don't need to be on wet food, hedgies never really do unless they have tooth or jaw issues (like elderly hogs), and kitten food is sometimes used since it is geared toward babies (nutrition and kibble size). Unless your hedgie ends up needing a higher fat food to gain weight (some do) there's no reason to specifically add a kitten food if they aren't on it already. You'd be fine keeping him or her on the mix Kym is feeding for a few weeks until s/he has settled in, then you can slowly switch out to the foods you plan on feeding.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been using Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and I sprinkle a few kibbles of Wellness Kitten in there for a little added fat. All I do is change up the amount of Wellness she gets.


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

All my babies are raised on Royal Canine BabyCat 34. I will send babies home with my adult mixture mixed with the BabyCat34. 

Kim


----------



## Kymwana (May 9, 2012)

Sorry this is so late. Life has been a challange. My babies are fed Royal Canin BabyCat 34, in the last couple of weeks with their mom's and when weaned they are still on it. They are introduced to fruits, vegetables and small meal worms at this time. BabyCat 34 is sent home with all my babies and their diet is talked about in great length before they leave my property. Larger older babies are sent home with a mixture of the BabyCat 34 and my adult mixture combined. Those that do not need as much as the high fat content..

KIm


----------

